# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامتون برای عید چیه؟!

## Wanted2014

سلام دوستان
با نزدیک شدن به عید هر کس سعی داره از این فرصت طلایی به نحو احسند استفاده کنه اما کسانی هستن که نمی دونن چه جوری . با گفتن برنامه ی خودتون شاید بتونید تا حدی بهشون کمک کنید تا راه شون رو پیدا کنن.دوستان دیگه هم اگر نظری داشتن خوشحال می شیم بشنویم.
ممنون

----------


## ata.beheshti

من به عنوان یه پشت کنکوری و یه زخم خورده!!!! شدیدا توصیه میکنم خودتونو بکشید تو این دوران و جمع بندی توپی داشته باشین بخدا خیلی خیلی رتبه ها جابجا میشه...خیلیا خوابن هنوز...تو بیدار باش و مثل یخ شکن مسیرتو بشکاف و برو جلو

----------


## saeid97

بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم
برنامم اینه بخونم
خدافظ  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## atena.kh

من برنامه عیدم از20اسفندشروع میشه تا20فروردین....کل زیست رایه دورمیخوانم وتست میزنم وکل شیمی راهم همینطور......هرروزم یه کنکورعمومی میزنم واشکالات رابررسی میکنم وحل میکنم  :Yahoo (100): یعنی مثلاعربی اگه یه مبحث رااشکال داشتم ازش 10تاتست ازعلامت دارام میزنم
بقیه درساراهم مطابق برنامه کانون....کلابرنامه خوبی به نظرخودم دارم.....پیش به سوی موفقیت...
همگی موفق باشید :Yahoo (99):

----------


## atena.kh

دوستان اگه مصاحبه ای چیزی ازرتبه برترهاداریدلطفااون قسمت مربوط به برنامه ی عیدشون رااینجابیارید
مرسی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_فقط اومدم بگم عیدو از دست بدید فاتحه بخونید الکیم ب خودتون دلداری ندید بعد عید مثل.......بخونین عیدو تفریحشم سرجاش باش_

----------


## sami7

*برنامه خاصی ندارم
*

----------


## _AHMADreza_

تمام اون قسمتای که نصف و نیمه خوندم تموم کنم...

----------


## hldvlpln

فعلا برنامم اینکه یه برنامه بریزم :Yahoo (3):

----------


## محسن حاجیان

سلـام خدمت همگی دوستان
من از فردا (بیست اسفند ) شروع میکنم ، با قدرت میخونم ، مدتی بود اشتباهاتی داشتم و زیاد پای رایانه و موبایل بودم ولی از الان این عادت های بد رو ترک میکنم و فردا شروع میکنم درس رو (امشب یکم میخونم ) ، امیدوارم بتونم از 4 ساعت تو روز شروع کنم ، 
من تو عید 29 اسفند رو 3 یا چهار ساعت نهایتش میتونم بخونم ، یکم و دوم رو هم نهایتا سه ساعت میتونم بخونم یا چهار ساعت ، سیزده به در هم نهایتا 4 ساعت یا پنج ساعت ،،،
امیدوارم بهترین باشم ،،،
در کـل میخوام بترکونم ،،،
 :Yahoo (77): 
 :Yahoo (100):

----------


## fafa.Mmr

برای فارغ التحصیلان که هر روز عیده و دوران  طلایی من عید را سه روز میرم مسافرت میا با انرژی زیاد درس میخونم !!!!!!!!!

----------


## nima4211

*فقققققط تسسسسسسسستتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت  تتت*

----------


## bvb09

سهراب فرهپور....
صفر کلوین...
با برنامه ای ک خودش برای عید داده!!!

----------


## milad bahri

سلام ب همه دوستان
من ی برنامه توپ واسه عیدم ریختم ک قراره کل زیست و شیمی رو تموم کتم البته عمومی هامو رسوندم اما فیزیک و ریاضی هنوز ب سطحی ک باید نرسیدم..ب نظر من واسه موفقیت تو کنکور نباید عیدو از دست داد ک در غیر این صورت فاتحه کنکورو باید خوند..بچه ها همگی تلاش کنید ک بعدا افسوس نخورید...الان خیلیا تو مرحله ناامیدی ان و همین میتونه واسه سخت کوشا بهترین فرصت باشه..از عیدتون بزنید و درس بخونید و درعوض بعد کنکور بترکونید 
همگی موفق باشیم

----------


## rezarko13

یعنی هنوزم میشه رتبه خوب اورد؟ :Yahoo (35): من بعضیارو خوب خوندم بعضیارو سطحی :Yahoo (111): عیدم میخام نابود کنم میدونم میشه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sahand7

خیلی خوشالم یه بحث خوب و انرزی شد اخر . پیشنها من یه سری به کانال نکویی و افشار بزنید مطالب جالبی دارد

----------


## lily7

با اینکه وضع درسی اصلا جالب نیست و  کلی مشکل دارم اما میخوان از بقیه زمان بهترین استفاده رو بکنم ! دوران عید هم میخوام تا جایی که میتونم درس بخونم .
خیلی هم امیدوارم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Moonlight

با یکی از دوستامون برنامه چیدیم عالی تر درس بخونیم  و تثبیت مطالب با تست.. ان شالله و تعالی(((( :

----------


## atena.kh

> سهراب فرهپور....
> صفر کلوین...
> با برنامه ای ک خودش برای عید داده!!!


چی؟هان؟ :Yahoo (77):

----------


## bvb09

> چی؟هان؟


واضح گفتم دیگه......
سهراب فرهپور نویسنده صفر کلوینه....
البته وقتی برم تو اردوی نوروزی صد درصد باید برناممو عوض کنم.... ینی برام عوض میکنن.... ولی خب از 21 اسفند تا 1 فروردینو ک خودم باید برنامه ریزی کنم!!

----------


## kaftar

من سال دوم هستم، طبق چیزی که مشاورم گفت هر روز صبح مثل روز های مدرسه پا میشم و مثل زنگ های عادی شروع به  خوندن میکنم، 29ام،1ام،13ام هم تعطیل هستم :d برنامه ای هست باب میل خودم

----------


## atena.kh

دوران نوروزتوسط معین فلاحتگر....رتبه 1رشته ریاضی
دوران طلایی رابه چنددوره تقسیم میکنم
1.هفته اخراسفند.....هنوزعیدنشده وکل روزراتوی خونه هستین وکارخاصی هم واسه انجام ندارین.توخونه تکونی هم که به شما کاری ندارن چون کنکوری هستین دیگه!!!!!فقط وقتتنون میره واسه لباس عیدخریدن که اونم فوقش نصفه روزتون بره...
شمابایداین هفته تاوقت داریددرس بخوانید...یعنی تلویزیون رابی خیال شید...نه اینکه کلابی خیال شیدمثلاتوی این هفته 1یا2تافیلم ببینیدیااگه به درستون لطمه نمیخوره هرشب مثلایه فیلمشوببینیدچون اگه بشینیدپای تلویزیون به اندازه کافی برنامه داره که تواین ایام ازصبح تاشب سرگرم باشید :Yahoo (4): 
2.هفته اول عید....روزاول به نظرم کامل میره یعنی نمیتونین درس بخونین!پس بهتره ذهنتونومشغول نکنین وبی خیال باشین!تواون روز استراحت بکنین.
درموردعیددیدنیهام بگم که من پارسال خونه 2تاپدربزرگام رفتم واونجا بالتبع همه فامیلارودیدم وبه همه عیدروتبریک گفتم!بعدش دیگه من خونه ی فامیلا نرفتم ولی اونا که میومدن من میرفتم پیششون مینشستم!فکر میکنم اینجوری بهترباشه!بازم هرجوری خودتون صلاح میبینید........!! :Yahoo (35): 
3.هفته دوم عید....عیددیدنی هاتموم شده وبرنامه های تلویزیونم کسل کننده!پس کاری غیرازدرس خوندن نمیمونه!!!!!باقدرت هرچه تمام تردرس بخوانید.

بهتون بگم که الکی به نوروزنمیگن دوران طلایی چون واقعاموثره.یعنی اگه کارتون خیلی درست باشه ورواصول وطبق برنامه درس بخوانین میتونین کلی جلوبیفتینواگه بدکارکنین ودرس نخونینیاکم بخوانین میتونین متاسفانه ازگردونه اوت بشین :Yahoo (110): 

اماحالاچی بخوانین.....
یه عدهازبچه هاهستن که طبق برنامه کانون پیش میرن.اونابایدتودوران نوروز همون چیزایی روبخونن که ازمون ازشون گرفته میشه.یعنی شماطبق برنامه کانون اززمونای نوروزی رابدین خیالتون راحته که کل دروس پایه رومرورکردین(اونایی روکه تااینجاخوندین که میشه یه سال ونیم از2سال!مثلاکل سال دوم ونصفه سال سوم!)وپیش1رو.من خودم پارسال همین کاروکردم وتا19فروردین(اگه اشتباه نکنم)کل درسای پیش1وکل درسای دوم ونصفه سوم روخوندم+تستای مهم که قبلاعلامت زده بودم روحل کردم........البته اگه نتونستین یه درسوبخونین عیب نداره!مثلامن خودمشیمی3رووقت نکرده بودم بخونم!یامباحثی روکهفکرمیکنین خیلی بلدین معطل نشین روش وفقط تست کارکنین ازش :Yahoo (112): این طوری میرسین به همهی درسا.درضمن کم وکاستی هایی هم که داشتین برطرف میشه یعنی اگه یه مبحثو موقع ازمونش نخوندین الان میتونین بخونین...

نگران قسمت مونده ی کتاب پیش2نباشین.اونوموقع امتحانای ترم(اواخراردیبهشت)توپ توپ میشین :Yahoo (3): 
اصلاهم عجله نکنین که حتما بایدتاامتحان جامع اول سنجش همه چیروخونده باشین.همه چی به موقعش تموم میشه :Yahoo (1): 

اونایی هم که طبق برنامه کانون پیش نمیرن احتمالامنطقی واسه خودشون چیدن! :Yahoo (22): وبرنامه ای دارن کلا!که بایدمطابقش پیش برن
*مهم اینه که این دورانو ازدست ندین وبه نحواحسنت ازش استفاده کنین!
درضمن مسافرت اکیداممنوع! :Yahoo (110): 
امیدوارم بهتون خوش بگذره وبه این ایه نورانی وپرکاربردهمیشه وهمیشه توجه داشته باشیدکه....
ان مع العسریسری.....
انشاالله اسانیشو سال بعدتودانشگاه موردنظرتون میچشین......



واسه من که این مصاحبه خیلللللللی مفیدبود امیدوارم واسه شماهم مفیدباشه.....درضمن اگه مصاحبه اینجوری بارتبه برترهادرموردعیدیافتید!!توی این صفحه حتمابذارید :Yahoo (4): 
موفق باشید :Yahoo (99):

----------


## mahdinnn

> خیلی خوشالم یه بحث خوب و انرزی شد اخر . پیشنها من یه سری به کانال نکویی و افشار بزنید مطالب جالبی دارد


کانال دکتر نکویی توی تلگرام ادرسش چیه؟!

Sent from my C5303 using Tapatalk

----------

